
Which Is Best: More Customers Visiting Once or Fewer Customers Visiting More Often? - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/content/view/49/
======
danielha
Well, no one would pick the former choice because it's essentially an actual
customer base versus stray eyeballs.

But keep in mind that web apps and advertisements are different beasts when it
comes to frequency versus reach. For a web app, site, or service - of course
you're going to want frequency. When it comes to advertising, the prevailing
choice isn't as distinct. I'd contend that reach would have a greater chance
of finding potential customers. Frequency can be seen as a nagging effect on
deaf ears and blind eyes (the uninterested).

~~~
jslogan
Reach with frequency has a good opportunity to find new customers, but the
lower the frequency, the less the effect. This is where many companies fail in
their lead generation campaigns - they look at the campaign as a single event.

